# AMD/APU/RAM/Mainboard



## tobanisch_privat (7. Mai 2016)

Wer kennt sich mit der AMD/APU A10-7890K aus was für ein Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und GPU passen ??? Ich selbst fahre momentan mit einem A10-7870K APU / ASRock/Killer &. Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz und eine ASUS/R7/250/1GBD5 GPU nicht schlecht möchte aber aufrüsten! Wer hat so ein System und kennt sich aus?? Bitte nur Leute die meine Enthusiastische Meinung teilen bzw. AMD/APU Pro. sind mir geht es mehr um die Technik denn ums zokken! BITTE MELDEN !!!


----------



## flotus1 (7. Mai 2016)

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: du hast derzeit einen A10-7870K zusammen mit einer dedizierten GPU.
Und du möchtest "aufrüsten" auf einen A10-7890K, wieder mit einer dedizierten GPU.


----------



## tobanisch_privat (8. Mai 2016)

Was das beste für die APU ist!


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2016)

Das Beste für deinen Leistungszuwachs wär eine stärkere Grafikkarte.
Eine R7 370 oder mit CPU-OC auch eine R9 380.

Die APU ist für den Hugo, die hat jetzt mit deiner Grafikkarte auch schon keinen Nutzen.


----------



## flotus1 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme an der TE ist dem Marketing-Gag "Crossfire mit APU und GPU" auf den Leim gegangen.


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2016)

Mit einer GDDR5 Grafikkarte kann das nie funktioniert haben.
Es muss immer schon die Grafikkarte gearbeitet haben, die APU hat nur als CPU fungiert.


----------



## tobanisch_privat (8. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mit einer GDDR5 Grafikkarte kann das nie funktioniert haben.
> Es muss immer schon die Grafikkarte gearbeitet haben, die APU hat nur als CPU fungiert.



Mit einer R7 DDR3 Karte war es so mit der R7 GDDR5 lief Crossfire


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, mein Fehler, es wird nur von AMD empfohlen die DDR3-Variante zu nehmen.
Es funktioniert aber auch mit der GDDR5-Variante.


----------



## tobanisch_privat (8. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte beide und die GDDR5 variante ist die bessere Wahl zum Relais  der 7850APU wurde aber mir zu der DDR3 geraten wegen des Arbeitsspeichers die Bandbreite nicht besitzt wie der V-Ram was aber falsch war und meine APU ohne crossfire lief im single betrieb

Was für eine GPU soll ich meiner APU nun spendieren ? Und läuft die APU mit einem 2600Mhz Arbeitsspeicher und auf welchem Board?


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2016)

Die APU hat dann damit nix mehr zu schaffen, du brauchst nur den CPU-Anteil.
Die integrierte Grafik wird stillgelegt. 
Den RAM kannst du so lassen, ohne die integrierte Grafik bringt der hohe Takt nicht viel.
Wie schon geschrieben entweder eine R7 370 oder mit CPU-OC eine R9 380


----------



## tobanisch_privat (8. Mai 2016)

Bei GPU-Z zeigt mir das crossfire an bei beiden R7 dann habe ich den FutureMark Test gemacht bei der DDR3 schaltet die APU/GPU ab wird aber trotzdem angezeigt als crossfire mit 2750Punkten und mit der GDRR5V-Ram laufen beide GPU werden aber 3 angezeigt mit 4300Punkte


----------



## tobanisch_privat (8. Mai 2016)

Wer weiß was? Ich suche das best geeignete Mainboard FM2+ dazu Arbeitsspeicher(2600mhz) passende GPU/Karte zu  AMD/APU A10-7890K !!! Bitte melden Leute !!!


----------



## tobanisch_privat (9. Mai 2016)

Meine APU soll schon als Hybride bzw. dual laufen!!! darüber weiß so richtig keiner was auch der Fachdealer streck da die Hände raus und verweißt an den Hersteller mit einer R7 DDR3 war kein crossfire möglich mit einer R7 GDDR5 lief crossfire auf Twitter habe ich von AMD/Gaming ein Tweett eine R7 360 mit APU/7890 gesehen und denke das könnte passen meine Spiele sind BF3 und GTA5 und ich bin Techniker bzw. auch Modellbauer und schraube und baue gerne so sachen zusammen und verkaufe wieder auf Ebay!


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2016)

Warum sollte die APU zwingend mithelfen?
Die zusätzliche Grafikkarte ist alleine viel schneller.

Du erwartest dir viel zu viel Leistung dadurch.
Eine APU bzw. so ein kombiniertes Crossfire ist nicht flott.
Eine einzelne R7 370 ist deutlich schneller.


----------



## tobanisch_privat (9. Mai 2016)

Ich bastle gerne und versuche das best mögliche raus zu holen aus meiner APU weil wie ich finde das seit der K-10 ein unterschätztes Segment von AMD ist und seit ich nicht mehr aktiv game ich nun im low-cost Bereich von AMD mich rum treibe !!! Just for Fun !!


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2016)

Das Bestmögliche wäre ein Athlon den du bis ans Limit prügelst.
AMD Athlon X4 880K Black Edition, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed mit Wraith-Light Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ATX:
Produktvergleich ASRock FM2A88X Extreme4+ (90-MXGRT0-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-D3HP, ASRock Fatal1ty FM2A88X+ Killer (90-MXGT60-A0UAYZ), ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+ (90-MXGRUO-A0UYZ), MSI A88X-G45 Gaming (7900-001R) | Geizhals Deutschland

µATX:
ASRock A88M-G/3.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ITX:
Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit DDR3 verhungert die APU einfach, du brauchst so viel MHz wie möglich und teureren dual ranked RAM den man mittlerweile nur noch bei 2x8GB bekommt.
Produktvergleich G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2666, CL11-13-13-35 (F3-2666C11D-16GTXD), G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2800, CL12-14-14-35 (F3-2800C12D-16GTXDG), G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2933, CL12-14-14-35 (F3-2933C12D-16GT
Vernunftsram: 
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=951479&cmp=963412&cmp=1160227

Wenn du eine starke APU haben willst, warte noch bis Exemplare mit DDR4 kommen.
Es ist wirklich rausgeschmissenes Geld, du wirst von der Grafikleistung einfach nur enttäuscht sein.
Eine einzelne R7 370 wäre die viel bessere Wahl.


----------



## tobanisch_privat (9. Mai 2016)

wow vielen DANK!!!! Es soll eben low-cost sein. Das Board ASRock A88M-G/3.1 und dazu 	G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2666, CL11-13-13-35 (F3-2666C11D-16GTXD) ? Wird bei dem Board aber nicht laufen ?!


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2016)

Wenn du aufs Geld achten willst, nimm doch den 2400er RAM, der kostet die Hälfte.
GeIL EVO Leggera DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-11-11-30 (GEL38GB2400C11BDC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das was das Board offiziell unterstützt und durch OC machbar ist, sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## tobanisch_privat (10. Mai 2016)

habe eine PowerColor Radeon™ R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 gefunden ist die zu groß für meine APU ?


----------



## tobanisch_privat (11. Mai 2016)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal getestet im GPU-Z werden mir 3 GPU's angezeigt im 3DMark aber nur single werte APU single 4250 oder R7 250 1GBD5 single 4250 Punkte mit 3 GPU's  als referenz ?????? Die APU wird wirklich abgeschaltet ? Aber trotzdem angezeigt als crossfire ! Was soll den das bitte schön ?! ;/


----------



## Abductee (11. Mai 2016)

tobanisch_privat schrieb:


> habe eine PowerColor Radeon™ R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 gefunden ist die zu groß für meine APU ?



Gebraucht? Neu kann ich die nicht finden.

Nein ist nicht zu groß, du könntest auch eine R9 380 nehmen. Die hätte dann auch 4GB RAM.
Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

